# A little help



## groucho (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm an exchange student going to Portugal for 6 months, and I was wondering if someone could help me translate this email to my host family. I'm not fluent in Portuguese and this would help a lot. Here's the email, it's really short. Thanks so much.

"

I want to say hello before I arrive. I am really excited to meet all of you. I'm sorry this is a short message, but I do not speak Portuguese. I can't wait to arrive. 

See you soon

"


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to say hello before I arrive. I am really excited to meet all of you. I'm sorry this is a short message, but I do not speak Portuguese. I can't wait to arrive. 

See you soon

Hi groucho
Welcome to the forum. One of my Portuguese friends made this translation for you:

Quero dizer olá antes de chegar. Estou em pulgas para vos conhecer a todos. Perdoem-me por ser apenas uma pequena mensagem, mas eu não falo Português. Não vejo a hora de chegar…


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Good translation John. I bet Hugo done it for you.


----------



## groucho (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks so much, this is a big help.

Best Regards, 

Groucho


----------

